# If im going out west, where do i go?



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

If your looking for powder - Utah. Period end of discussion
every time i have been out there there is at least 2 days of thigh high powder. Snowbird is great for boarding and Alta is fukin amazing but they only allow skiers.

If you want to go to Colorado, stay in the silverthorne/dillon area. This is my area and always a great place to ski. There are cheap hotels in town and 10-15 minute access to Breckinridge, keystone(night skiing), and arapahoe basin(rough stuff). Check out the beach at arapahoe on saturday mornings. True local mountain with some of the sickest shyt under a chairlift. West Tuurbo will call your name while you dream. Vail is not very far away either if you like disney land, lift lines, and rich people.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

danemeyer20 said:


> If your looking for powder - Utah. Period end of discussion
> every time i have been out there there is at least 2 days of thigh high powder. Snowbird is great for boarding and Alta is fukin amazing but they only allow skiers.
> 
> If you want to go to Colorado, stay in the silverthorne/dillon area. This is my area and always a great place to ski. There are cheap hotels in town and 10-15 minute access to Breckinridge, keystone(night skiing), and arapahoe basin(rough stuff). Check out the beach at arapahoe on saturday mornings. True local mountain with some of the sickest shyt under a chairlift. West Tuurbo will call your name while you dream. Vail is not very far away either if you like disney land, lift lines, and rich people.



There are better places in Colorado than Breck and Keystone. Look to Wolf Creek, Monarch, and even Purgatory in the spring. They get hit harder than Loveland, A-Ba, Yuppiestone, Yuppieridge, Yuppie Creek and Vail. Lodging is less expensive, lift lines aren't all fawked, and the tickets are about half that of Vail, Breck or Keystone.

Utah is never a poor choice although I haven't been there in years. Snowbird, Alta, and Park City were my favorites 10 years ago but that may have changed by now.

I heard Tahoe has been getting bombed pretty good lately too.


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

you can get loveland tickets for CHEAP on the devner craigslist. i'm heading out march 10, and we scored a total of 15 tickets averaging $27 a pop. let's see breck, cop, vail, beat that!


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2008)

berg said:


> you can get loveland tickets for CHEAP on the devner craigslist. i'm heading out march 10, and we scored a total of 15 tickets averaging $27 a pop. let's see breck, cop, vail, beat that!



NICE!

thanks berg


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Yeah it's funny how many people from Colorado actually overlook Loveland just because it doesn't come with their 5 mountain pass. They can have their 5 mountains and I'll take Loveland . It's a no frills, no bullshit mountain where you can get a PBR for less than 8 bucks (BRECK), and get 25 runs in a day without having to kill people in the lift line. It doesn't dissapoint very often.


----------

